# Why oh why did you join this place?



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

So why did you join Perc?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Came across it during a time when was interested in MBTI and general psychology. 7 years or so ago now, damn.


I stay because I can't start somewhere else with zero posts:shocked:






ps. First!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Roland Khan said:


> I stay because I can't start somewhere else with zero posts:shocked:


I feel you! :frustrating:


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

It used to be my namesake with my former username "*Emologic*", which was supposed to be a less blatant synonym of Psychologic (psychology) that started with E, but because people kept misinterpreting it as being Emo-Logic (logic of an emo person, rather than "emology"),

I changed my username to *Endologic*, roughly meaning inside-logic - a direct reference to Ti - Introverted Thinking.

_(This technically means that a Te-dom could snatch up the username "Exologic", meaning outside-logic, being Te.)_


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Endologic said:


> It used to be my namesake with my former username "*Emologic*", which was supposed to be a less blatant synonym of Psychologic (psychology) that started with E, but because people kept misinterpreting it as being Emo-Logic (logic of an emo person, rather than "emology"),
> 
> I changed my username to *Endologic*, roughly meaning inside-logic - a direct reference to Ti - Introverted Thinking.
> 
> _(This technically means that a Te-dom could snatch up the username "Exologic", meaning outside-logic, being Te.)_


You joined this place to sement your new nickname?


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

6 out of 6 (myself included) say "I was interested in typology/psychology"

How surprising


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Simpson17866 said:


> 6 out of 6 (myself included) say "I was interested in typology/psychology"
> 
> How surprising


Yeah all the people who joined to figure out their INTJ love crush have probably committed suicide in despair


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Wanted to talk to people. Reddit and NationStates aren't really great places to vent, not that I'd be banned or anything for doing so over there.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Strontphite said:


> You joined this place to sement your new nickname?


Wtf no, other way around.

I based my username on my purpose, which I thought I had made clear enough.

_Hint: I voted._


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Endologic said:


> Wtf no, other way around.
> 
> I based my username on my purpose, which I thought I had made clear enough.
> 
> _Hint: I voted._


hehe
ah nice, I had to check, didn't check who voted as this is my first vote I think
at least the first time I'm semi-serious about it at least

I agree with the endo/exo would be a great Ti/Te divide there


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd read the threads and at some point I was like LEMME JOIN PERC BECAUSE THESE PPL NEED MY INPUT ON THANGS.

You're welcome. ^^


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This is the place to be to learn about and discuss typology (which I've always been interested in), and I had been a regular thread reader before I joined up.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

MBTI was a topic for one of my business classes. It intrigue me so I joined to learn more about it

It helped me understand a lot about myself and others


----------



## DonDuhDon (Dec 22, 2016)

Was interested in MBTI, some thread had interesting info and the community seemed chill.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Because a group I was a member on Facebook kinda died, since the admin disappeared and so I was looking for a new place.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

all 3:

i like personality theories so i knew what my mbti is/was. i found out what my then-crush, now-boyfriend's mbti type was.
so i signed up here to look at threads about his type (very few lol ESTJ)
stayed because i'm social


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Boredom.


----------



## gingermouse (Jan 11, 2017)

Interested in typology! And psychology too, as personality psych is very different from what I study. I was running out of people to badger about MBTI and enneagram stuff.


----------



## 100_the_cat (Oct 1, 2016)

Bored

Another place to mind dump

I crap a lot


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Because I tested as ISTP throughout my childhood, tested as INFP after about 2 years of not taking online tests, and wanted to know what my actual type was.


----------

